# Bleeding cake, undead cupcakes and murdered cupcakes



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Super Punch: Murdered Cupcakes, Undead Cupcakes, Bleeding Cake

If you're doing vampires, Twilight, murder mystery or anything pretty much death related, these are all pretty cool and look reasonably easy to make.

I'm so making the murder cupcakes for our party... maybe the bloody cake.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Those are pretty cool, FG - I really like the bleeding cake, that rocks!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Love the bleeding cake!!!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

The bleeding cake is awesome. That might be hubby's birthday cake next week...


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

LOOOOVE the bleeding cake. Trying to figure out how to add that to my buffet table (with the whole "Haunted Forest" theme). Maybe have vines wrapped around it?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The murdered cupcakes are funny as Hell!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks so much for the link to the Bleeding Cake and Vampire Cupcakes on Baking Bites. I followed a link that was on that site to Zombirella's Midnight Snake http://horrorgourmet.blogspot.com/
and fell in love with a number of the desserts on that site too. Very creative and yummy sounding creations.


----------



## midnighthags (May 31, 2009)

*Halloween recipes*

Love the recipes! Cant wait to try them!!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

ooo I like!


----------



## _Katie_Lee_ (Oct 16, 2009)

I love the bleeding cake and the murdered cupcakes were awesome too. I think I might try one of these. Thanks for the link


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I may have to give one of those a try to take to a Halloween party.


----------

